# Ebola außer Kontrolle?



## Matlock (2. Juli 2014)

*Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Es gibt keine Heilung, keine Impfung. Übertragen wird das Virus durch Körperkontakt, Schmierinfektion und Körperflüssigkeiten – sogar Schweiß ist ansteckend. Selbst an Verstorbenen ist eine Ansteckung möglich.

Derweil breitet sich die Krankheit in den westafrikanischen Ländern Guinea, Sierra Leone und Liberia weiter aus: Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) in Genf berichtete am Dienstag von rund 600 Krankheitsfällen, von denen 369 tödlich verlaufen seien. „Ärzte ohne Grenzen” erklärte, Ebola sei außer Kontrolle geraten. Regierungen und internationale Agenturen müssten dringend mehr gegen die Epidemie tun.

Was haltet ihr von diesen Nachrichten?
Panik mache oder sollten wir uns in Europa auch sorgen machen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Wenn man sagt das es außer Kontrolle sei, muss man dies Kritisch und subjektiv sehen, wirklich außer Kontrolle bedeutet das niemand das geringste dagegen tun kann und das es die ganze Welt betrifft, dem ist aber sicher nicht so, sonst wären betroffene bzw gefährdete Länder/Regionen längst im Annahmezustand und das Militär würde die grenzen Dicht machen.
Wenn es drohen würde aus Afrika über zu schwappen, hätte Europa seine schotten schon längst dicht gemacht und strenge Militärische und Gesundheitliche Kontrollen wären der Fall.
Ich mache mir in Mitteleuropa keine sorgen.


----------



## ryzen1 (2. Juli 2014)

*Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Es ist seitdem Ebola in Afrika bekannt wurde, noch nie ein Fall in Europa nachgewiesen. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns hier Sorgen machen müssen.

Man müsste schon direkten Kontakt mit einem Erkrankten gehabt haben.
Selbst während der Inkubationszeit besteht noch keine Ansteckungsgefahr.


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir uns hier große Sorgen machen müssen.

Das Problem am aktuellen Ausbruch ist vor allem, dass er er in einem der am wenigsten entwickelten Gebiete der Welt aufgetaucht ist. Viele der Menschen dort wissen a) nicht, was ein Virus ist und wie es sich verbreitet, wodurch sie sich völlig falsch verhalten



			
				Spiegel Online schrieb:
			
		

> Die Infizierten suchen nicht unbedingt medizinische Hilfe, weil sie die Symptome entweder nicht zuordnen können und von Ebola noch nichts gehört haben.
> ...
> Allerdings gehört an vielen Orten zum Beerdigungsritual, den Leichnam zu waschen und zu umarmen - ein hohes Infektionsrisiko. Außerdem reisen Menschen von verschiedenen Orten zur Beerdigung an und kehren - möglicherweise mit Ebola infiziert - in ihre Heimat zurück.



und b) ist das Misstrauen gegenüber den Helfern so groß, dass diese den Menschen vor Ort kaum helfen können.



			
				Spiegel Online schrieb:
			
		

> Das gelingt allerdings nicht immer, denn mitunter verstecken sich Erkrankte aus Furcht, aus den Isolierzelten nicht mehr lebend herauszukommen.
> ...
> Im Süden Guineas hat das Rote Kreuz jetzt eine Hilfsaktion abgebrochen, nachdem Mitarbeiter von Einheimischen mit Messern bedroht worden waren.



Beides sind für uns in Europa keine großen Probleme, weswegen uns eine Eindämmung der Krankheit deutlich leichter fallen sollte - für den Fall, dass sie es überhaupt nach Europa schafft, schließlich gibt es Maßnahmen, die genau das verhindern sollen:


			
				 Spiegel Online schrieb:
			
		

> Auch am Frankfurter Flughafen gibt es nach Aussage des Hamburger Bernhard-Nocht-Instituts für Tropenmedizin Vorsichtsmaßnahmen. Mittels Wärmekameras können beispielsweise fiebernde Reisende ausfindig gemacht werden.





Matlock schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesen Nachrichten?
> Panik mache oder sollten wir uns in Europa auch sorgen machen?



Ich würde mir hier zuerst einmal keine großen Sorgen machen.

Panikmache ist das aber trotzdem nicht, denn:
Für die Menschen vor Ort sieht die Lage natürlich völlig anders aus, bei einer Todesrate von 90% kann so ein Virus schnell ganze Landstriche entvölkern. Deswegen ist es auch umso wichtiger, dass jetzt schnell Maßnahmen getroffen werden um eine weitere Ausbreitung zu verhindern.

Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...vor-internationaler-ausbreitung-a-978529.html


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Wenn ich sehe wie unsere Regierung und Behörden uns Beschützen, mache ich mir eigentlich schon Sorgen. Die großen Maßnahmen werden erst und dann in Panik gestartet werden, wenn der erste Fall in Europa auftaucht. Bei der momentanen Lage denke ich dass das nur eine Frage der Zeit ist.


----------



## T-Drive (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Eine Woche war der Mensch im Land unterwegs bis es diagnostiziert wurde. 

Ebola: Erster Fall in den USA diagnostiziert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Diese Seuche ist schon besorgniserregend. Ich finde, die westlichen Regierungen sollten ihre Landsleute zur Ausreise aus den betroffenen Regionen auffordern und dann an den Flughäfen von qualifiziertem Fachpersonal Ebola-Schnelltests durchführen lassen. Andererseits ist Ebola kein "kluges" Virus, es ist nämlich erst ansteckend, wenn der Wirt deutliche Symptome zeigt. Außerdem richtet es seinen Wirt so schnell zu Grunde, dass dieser es nur schwer verbreiten kann und ich vertraue auf die Aussagen der Experten, dass sich dieses Virus in Ländern mit modernen Gesundheitssystem daher höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ausbreiten wird. Aber Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste. Wir sollten uns nicht nur auf die "Dummheit" des Virus verlassen, sondern alles tun, um die Unwahrscheinlichkeit einer Epidemie in den westlichen Regionen noch unwahrscheinlicher zu machen.


----------



## NuVirus (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Ein Problem wieso es sich in Afrika so verbreitet ist ja das die Bevölkerung nicht komplett konsequent dagegen ankämpft und viele es noch nicht wahrhaben wollen.

In Europa oder USA wäre es viel schwerer zu verbreiten da viel mehr Gegenmaßnahmen ergriffen werden können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Generell sollte jeder " Killervirus " aufhorchen lassen allerdings nicht um in Panik zu verfallen. Gedanken würde ich mir erst machen wenn mehrere Infizierte keinen Kontakt zu Personen aus den betreffenden Ländern hatten geschweige den selbst Auslandsaufenthalte gemacht zu haben.


> Ein Problem wieso es sich in Afrika so verbreitet ist ja das die Bevölkerung nicht komplett konsequent dagegen ankämpft und viele es noch nicht wahrhaben wollen.


 Das Problem ist eher das es sich um arme Länder handelt wo Hygiene nicht so den Stellenwert hat  und auch die Krankheitsvorsorge nicht so verbreitet ist


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...sursachen/Tabellen/SterbefaelleInsgesamt.html

Was soll die Hysterie wegen Ebola?

Schweinegrippe, Vogelgrippe, Sars, BSE, jedesmal dieselbe Hysterie.

Statistisch gesehen ist meine Sterberisiko höher, wenn ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit im Auto ein Zigarette rauche.

Aber Angst in der Bevölkerung ist für die Regierungen nützlich. Für die Pharmaindustrie natürlich auch.


----------



## maxmueller92 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube das ist kein besorgniserregender ausbruch, besorgniserregend ist eher was bestimmte Interessengruppen davon haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Naja so einfach vom Tisch wischen würde ich die " Seuche " aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt da Viren und Co keine Grenzen kennen. Da ist wohl Ursachenforschung im Entstehungsherd nötig


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



maxmueller92 schrieb:


> besorgniserregend ist eher was bestimmte Interessengruppen davon haben.


 
Gar nichts.
Solange es kein Heilmittel gibt verdient auch niemand daran.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Wie gesagt, eine ängstliche Bevölkerung ist auch immer für Regierungen gut.

Strategie der Spannung

Bevor mich jemand falsch versteht, ich glaube nicht, dass irgendeine Regierung bewusst Ebloa verbreitet hat. 

Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die daraus resultierende Angst zumindest manchen Regierungen entgegenkommt.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, eine ängstliche Bevölkerung ist auch immer für Regierungen gut.



Klar aber die Angstmache kommt ja nicht unbedingt von der Regierung sondern eher von den Medien.
Blöd finde ich halt dass die Regierung da mitschwimmt anstatt mal zu sagen dass die Angstmache niemanden hilft.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bevor mich jemand falsch versteht, ich glaube nicht, dass irgendeine Regierung bewusst Ebloa verbreitet hat.
> Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die daraus resultierende Angst zumindest manchen Regierungen entgegenkommt.



Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass irgendeine Regierung -- egal ob in Afrika oder sonst wo auf der Welt -- wissentlich eine Epidemie auslöst.
Wäre ja ein starkes Stück.

Allerdings schätze ich dass die Ebola Sache einfach unterschätzt wurde. Sieht man ja daran wie träge die Staaten aus den Hufen kommen.
So richtig ist niemand bereit zu helfen. Was natürlich auch daran liegen kann dass in der Region nichts zu holen ist.
Denn wir wissen ja alle dass der Westen nur allzu bereit ist zu helfen. Aber dafür will er auch eine Gegenleistung haben. Und in Ländern die diese Gegenleistung nicht erbringen können haben dann halt "Pech gehabt".


----------



## ACDSee (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Denkt doch mal wie Yuri Orlov. Kiesen bieten auch Chancen. Es ist immerhin eine  gute Gelegenheit militärische "Helfer" irgendwo hin zu schicken und  unproblematisch Dinge von A nach B zu transportieren. Wer filzt schon freiwillig einen Flieger voll Ebolapatienten.

Ebola regt mich generell auf. Seit  Wochen ständig Presse, dabei sind von Ebola gerade einmal ein paar  Tausend Menschen betroffen. Das ist nichtmal eine Kleinstadt.
Zum Vergleich: Jählich sterben 2.900.000 Menschen an AIDS. Auch hier gibst kein Heilmittel. Aber es kümmert die Bild nicht. Die Menschen sterben weder schnell noch spektakulär genug.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Es geht den Medien auch nur um den Hype.
Wie viele Menschen sind in Europa an Vogelgrippe oder Schweinepest gestorben?
Trotzdem haben die alle eine riesen Welle geschoben und schon Impfstoffe bereit gestellt.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Ebola ist in den *betroffenden afrikanischen Ländern* außer Kontrolle.
Man braucht sich nur die Zahlen unter "Ausbrüche" anzusehen, und man sieht dass es einen solchen Ausbruch der Erkrankung noch nie gegeben hat. (Wikipedia)
Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch wie es sich weiterverbreitet, bzw. ob die Horrorszenarien der WHO wirklich wahr werden können.



> CDC scientists conclude there may be as many as 21,000 reported and  unreported cases in just those two countries as soon as the end of this  month, according to a draft version of the report obtained by The  Associated Press. They also predict that the two countries *could have* a  staggering *550,000 to 1.4 million cases by late January.*



Quelle: WHO: 21,000 Ebola cases by November if no changes


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Angst ist sowas wie ein natürlicher Instinkt, um uns vor Gefahren zu schützen. Aus der natürlichen Angst, die ein Auftreten so einer gefährlichen Seuche mit sich bringt, nun wieder Verschwörungstheorien zu konstruieren, ist wirklich überflüssig. Ich weiß, noch stehen hier keine, aber lasst die mal lieber gleich stecken.  

Gibt es eigentlich eine Verschwörungstheorie darüber, weshalb so viele Menschen auf Verschwörungstheorien abfahren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Das Regierungen die Angst der Bevölkerung (ob selbst erzeugt oder eine vorhandene Angst genutzt) nutzen, um ihre Politk durchzusetzen, ist keine Verschwörungstheorie sondern bekannte Tatsache.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Das ist ja nichts neues.
Angst machen sorgt immer dafür dass eine Bestimmte Richtung eingeschlagen wird die erwünscht ist und nicht eingeschlagen wird wenn es keine "Angst" gibt.
Was dabei Angst macht ist auch erst mal sekundär.

Bei Ebola hast du aber auch Fakten. 
Allerdings wird sich Ebola nie so ausbreiten können wie HIV.


----------



## maxmueller92 (3. Oktober 2014)

Also zur wissentlichen verbreitung von Seuchen, da muss man sich nur mal fragen warum die in Afrika wochenlang nicht an das Virus geglaubt haben und sich zT bis heute weigern Hilfe von der WHO etc. anzunehmen. Ich würde sagen weils nicht das erste mal wäre, dass eine Seuche verbreitet wird, ein ganzes Land von der WHO zwangsgeimpft wird und aufeinmal zig neue Krankheiten aufploppen...


----------



## Hupe (3. Oktober 2014)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Also zur wissentlichen verbreitung von Seuchen, da muss man sich nur mal fragen warum die in Afrika wochenlang nicht an das Virus geglaubt haben und sich zT bis heute weigern Hilfe von der WHO etc. anzunehmen. Ich würde sagen weils nicht das erste mal wäre, dass eine Seuche verbreitet wird, ein ganzes Land von der WHO zwangsgeimpft wird und aufeinmal zig neue Krankheiten aufploppen...



Vll aber auch weil die dort betroffenen Menschen nicht so gebildet sind, dass sie das wie und warum einer solchen Seuche wirklich begreifen/verstehen können....
Dies ist jetzt keinesfalls abwertend oder so gemeint, es ist halt einfach so!


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Also zur wissentlichen verbreitung von Seuchen, da muss man sich nur mal fragen warum die in Afrika wochenlang nicht an das Virus geglaubt haben und sich zT bis heute weigern Hilfe von der WHO etc. anzunehmen. Ich würde sagen weils nicht das erste mal wäre, dass eine Seuche verbreitet wird, ein ganzes Land von der WHO zwangsgeimpft wird und aufeinmal zig neue Krankheiten aufploppen...


 
guck dir doch den ex Staatspräsidenten von Südafrika an.
Thabo Mbeki.
Der leugnet den Zusammenhang von HIV und Aids und aufgrund dessen sind mehrere Hundertausend menschen in dem Land an Aids gestorben bzw. haben sich mit HIV infiziert.
Hätten die Menschen eine bessere Bildung hätten sie den Unsinn des Typens nicht geglaubt und ihn aus dem Amt gejagt.

Das Dilemma ist immer eine nicht ausreichende Aufklärung. Dazu kommt eben dass die Afrikaner weißen Ärzten nicht mehr bedingungslos glauben sondern auch schon mal Scharlatanen nachlaufen und irgendeinen Unsinn verbreiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, eine ängstliche Bevölkerung ist auch immer für Regierungen gut.
> 
> Strategie der Spannung
> 
> ...


 

Angst kann von Politikern nur genutzt werden, wenn sie diese kontrolliern und auf politische Ziele richten können. McCarthy hat die Angst vor dem Kommunismus instrumentalisiert, die CSU mobilisiert latente Ängste vor Migranten und Greenpeace nutzt die Angst vor der Wirkung genetisch modifizierte Lebensmittel. Aber: Das funktioniert nur mit diffusen, in Unwissen begründeten Ängsten vor Dingen, die man beliebigen Akteuren in die Schuhe schieben kann.
Die Angst vor einer sich offensichtlich ausbreitenden Krankheit ist viel zu schlecht zu beeinflussen. Die z.T. ungebildeten Leute wissen zwar nicht, wie sich Ebola ausbreitet, aber selbst die schlecht informiertesten Dörfer wissen, dass der Kontakt mit fremden Menschen etwas damit zu tun hat (wie niedergemetzelte Hilfsteams beweisen  ). Das kann man nicht gegen Konzerne oder politische Gruppierungen instrumentalisieren. Im Gegensatz zu verbogenen Krankheiten mit langer Inkubationszeit nicht einmal gegen Teile der eigenen Bevölkerung (vergl. Angst vor AIDS als Instrumentarium zur Anstachelung von Hass gegen Schwule), denn wenn die Ebola hätten, hätte man sich ja schon längst angesteckt. Einzig gegen Leute aus anderen Nationen könnten die Regierungen Ebola instrumentalisieren. Aber einen Angriff würde es auch nicht rechtfertigen (im Gegenteil), nur Grenzschließungen. 
Und das ist ausnahmsweise eine berechtigte Reaktion - und keine Maßnahme, die afrikanische Regierungen nicht auch aus anderen Gründen leicht ergreifen könnten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Es ist bekannt, dass sich das Virus vereinzelt in Fledermäusen und Affen findet und es ist bekannt, dass diese beiden Tierarten in den betroffenen afrikanischen Regionen als Delikatesse gelten - diese Tiere also dort geschlachtet werden und Menschen sich mit dem Virus infizieren können. Weiterhin ist bekannt, dass die Menschen dort sehr viel körperlichen Kontakt mit Kranken und auch bereits verstorbenen Familienmitgliedern haben (körperintensive Pflege- und Bestattungsbräuche) und zudem über kaum Bildung, dafür aber über reichlich Aberglauben verfügen. Man braucht also nur eine Addition von einfachen Faktoren vorzunehmen, um die Verbreitung der Seuche auf ganz herkömmlichen Wege erklären zu können. Und die natürliche Angst, die die Verbreitung so einer gefährlichen Seuche auslöst, bedarf keiner Erklärung / ist selbsterklärend.

Aber ist vielleicht zu langweilig, wenn keine bösen Regierungen, keine böse CIA und keine böse Industrie (in dem Fall Pharmaindustrie) für eine Erklärung benötigt werden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey, aber Masern-Impfung ist des Teufels!


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Angst kann von Politikern nur genutzt werden, wenn sie diese kontrolliern und auf politische Ziele richten können. McCarthy hat die Angst vor dem Kommunismus instrumentalisiert, die CSU mobilisiert latente Ängste vor Migranten und Greenpeace nutzt die Angst vor der Wirkung genetisch modifizierte Lebensmittel. Aber: Das funktioniert nur mit diffusen, in Unwissen begründeten Ängsten vor Dingen, die man beliebigen Akteuren in die Schuhe schieben kann.
> Die Angst vor einer sich offensichtlich ausbreitenden Krankheit ist viel zu schlecht zu beeinflussen. Die z.T. ungebildeten Leute wissen zwar nicht, wie sich Ebola ausbreitet, aber selbst die schlecht informiertesten Dörfer wissen, dass der Kontakt mit fremden Menschen etwas damit zu tun hat (wie niedergemetzelte Hilfsteams beweisen  ). Das kann man nicht gegen Konzerne oder politische Gruppierungen instrumentalisieren. Im Gegensatz zu verbogenen Krankheiten mit langer Inkubationszeit nicht einmal gegen Teile der eigenen Bevölkerung (vergl. Angst vor AIDS als Instrumentarium zur Anstachelung von Hass gegen Schwule), denn wenn die Ebola hätten, hätte man sich ja schon längst angesteckt. Einzig gegen Leute aus anderen Nationen könnten die Regierungen Ebola instrumentalisieren. Aber einen Angriff würde es auch nicht rechtfertigen (im Gegenteil), nur Grenzschließungen.
> Und das ist ausnahmsweise eine berechtigte Reaktion - und keine Maßnahme, die afrikanische Regierungen nicht auch aus anderen Gründen leicht ergreifen könnten.



Ganz einfach die Angst vor Fremden. Kann man wunderbar nutzen, um z.b. die von dir genannten Grenzschließungen zu erklären. Ich denke da gar nicht an afrikanische Staaten, aber es wäre auch für z.b. Italien eine einfache und dankbare Erklärung die Grenzen für Flüchtlinge zu schließen. Man sagt als Sicherheitsmaßnahme gegen Ebola. Wer würde da schon groß widersprechen?

Populistische Parteien könnten Stimmung gegen Einwanderer machen. Die Angst vor Ebola ließe sich schon nutzen, wenn man es will.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es ist bekannt, dass sich das Virus vereinzelt in Fledermäusen und Affen findet und es ist bekannt, dass diese beiden Tierarten in den betroffenen afrikanischen Regionen als Delikatesse gelten - diese Tiere also dort geschlachtet werden und Menschen sich mit dem Virus infizieren können. Weiterhin ist bekannt, dass die Menschen dort sehr viel körperlichen Kontakt mit Kranken und auch bereits verstorbenen Familienmitgliedern haben (körperintensive Pflege- und Bestattungsbräuche) und zudem über kaum Bildung, dafür aber über reichlich Aberglauben verfügen. Man braucht also nur eine Addition von einfachen Faktoren vorzunehmen, um die Verbreitung der Seuche auf ganz herkömmlichen Wege erklären zu können. Und die natürliche Angst, die die Verbreitung so einer gefährlichen Seuche auslöst, bedarf keiner Erklärung / ist selbsterklärend.
> 
> Aber ist vielleicht zu langweilig, wenn keine bösen Regierungen, keine böse CIA und keine böse Industrie (in dem Fall Pharmaindustrie) für eine Erklärung benötigt werden.


 
Hat den irgendwer außer die die CIA ins Spiel gebracht? Ich kann auf den 3 Seiten nichts erkennen.

BTW: Es ist doch längst bekannt, dass die Behandlung einer Krankheit mehr Gewinn macht, als die Heilung. Da hättest du einen Grund, warum jemand Intersse an einer Krankheit haben könnte.

Außerdem, um meinen Ausgangspost noch mal zu zitieren. Was soll die Hysterie?

Es ist das gleiche wie bei SARS, BSE, Schweinegrippe, Vogelgrippe und woran wir schon alles hätten sterben müssen. Es wird eine Krankheit medial aufgebauscht bis zum geht nicht mehr, und 6 - 12 Monate später hört man nichts mehr davon (oder ist eine der von mir vorgenannten Krankeheiten noch medial akutell?).

Wenn ich mir diese Statistik angucke, frage ich mich warum.

Wie gesagt, unser aller Risiko ist höher, wenn wir im Auto auf dem Weg zur Arbeit eine Zigarette rauchen.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Von Hysterie kann man am Ende immer klug reden, nämlich dann wenn nichts passiert ist.
Aber wehe eine "xy-Grippe" breitet sich aus, und es sind nicht genug Impfwirkstoffe vorhanden....dann heißt es "blöder Staat, warum hast du nicht genug Impfstoff besorgt".
Immer das gleiche Gedöns, mir ist ein bisschen zu viel Panik, oder besser formuliert --> übertriebene Vorsicht lieber, als an einer Art spanischer Grippe zu verrecken.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> als an einer Art spanischer Grippe zu verrecken.


 
Sowas passiert heute nicht mehr da die hygienischen Bedingungen in Westeuropa wesentlich besser sind als sie damals während des 1. Weltkrieges waren.


----------



## Poulton (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Nicht nur die hygienischen Bedingungen, sondern auch die allgemeine medizinische Versorung und Ernährungslage. Mangel- und Unterernährte Menschen sind bedeutend anfälliger für Krankheiten.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Nicht nur das.
Auch Menschen die keine ausreichende Bildung haben sind anfälliger weil sie einfach nicht wissen wie sie sich richtig verhalten müssen.
Dazu kommen dann noch Leute die das alles verharmlosen und denen wird am Ende geglaubt.
Teilweise ein Teufelskreis in Afrika.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Von Hysterie kann man am Ende immer klug reden, nämlich dann wenn nichts passiert ist.


 
Ebola ist in Westafrika ausgebrochen, einem hochbesiedelten und ziemlich unterentwickleten (sprich medzinische Einrichtungen/Versorgung) Teil der Welt. Bisher 3500 Tote.

In Deutschland (einem hochentwicklten Land in der ersten Welt, mit wohl erstklassiger medizinischer Versorgung) starben laut diesem Artikel in dieser Grippewelle bis zu 15.000 Menschen, normalerweise 5000 - 8000. Wohlgemerkt die einfache Grippe, nichts besonderes wie Schweine- oder Vogelgrippe.

Eins der tödlichsten Viren weltweit, sorgt in einem (medizinisch) unterenwicklten Teil der Welt für 3500 Tote, während an der "normalen" Grippe in einem (medinzisch) höchstenwicklten Teil der Welt bis zu 15000 Menchen sterben. Das ist für mich Hysterie.

Die Medien sollten eigentlich eher ständig vor der normalen Grippe warnen, das du daran stirbst, ist viel wahrscheinlicher, als an Ebola.



aloha84 schrieb:


> übertriebene Vorsicht lieber, als an einer Art spanischer Grippe zu verrecken.



Gucken wir mal kurz.

Also laut Wiki war die spanische Grippe im Zeitraum von 1918-1920, also unmittelbar nach dem Ende des ersten Weltkrieges.

Hmm, was heißt das? Zerstörte Länder, zerstörte Infrastruktur, Millionen Kriegstote, Millionen Kriegsversehrte, überlastete Krankenhäuser usw.

Ob das vielleicht den Verlauf der Krankheit (im negativen Sinne) begüngstigt hat und man das deshalb nicht vergleichen kann?


----------



## JePe (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gucken wir mal kurz.



Gucken wir mal ein wenig laenger:

_Die Spanische Grippe trat in drei Wellen auf (...) Die These, dass es zu den ersten virulenten Grippeausbruechen in den USA kam und sie von dort aus durch Truppenbewegungen weltweit verbreitet wurde, ist schon in den 1970er Jahren durch den australischen Medizin-Nobelpreistraeger Frank Macfarlane Burnet aufgestellt worden. (...) In den beengten Verhaeltnissen der amerikanischen Ausbildungslager erkrankten bis zu 90 Prozent der dort versammelten Maenner. Die Krankheit griff ausserdem, ausgehend von den Lagern, auf die Zivilbevoelkerung ueber. In den Ford-Werken in Detroit fielen im Fruehjahr zeitweise bis zu 1000 Arbeiter wegen einer Erkrankung an der Grippe aus. Von den 1900 Insassen im kalifornischen Gefaengnis San Quentin erkrankte jeder vierte; drei Haeftlinge starben. Insgesamt hatten 30 der 50 groessten US-amerikanischen Staedte, von denen die meisten sich in der Naehe von Ausbildungslagern befanden, im April 1918 eine erhoehte Sterberate._

Nur mit dem Krieg in Europa sind weder der Ausbruch in den USA noch die rasante Ausbreitung dort zu erklaeren? Eher noch mit

_Dieser Anstieg war jedoch nicht so signifikant, dass er von der Oeffentlichkeit oder den Gesundheitsbehoerden zu dieser Zeit wahrgenommen wurde._

einer (un)gesunden Portion Ignoranz. Haette es damals schon das Internet gegeben, die spanische Grippe waere vermutlich von Einigen als geschaeftsankurbelnde Panikmache der Pharmaindustrie abgetan worden.

Schnittmenge damals / heute - fing klein an, wurde teilweise ignoriert, entwickelte sich zu einem Desaster.

 Ansonsten sehe ich nicht wirklich, wie solche Zahlenklauberei hier das Thema voranbringt.


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2014)

Die spanische Krankenschwester könnte zum Problem werden. Laut SWR3-Bericht hatte sie seit 27. September Symptome (Fieber, Erbrechen), ist aber erst diese Woche ins Krankenhaus. Sie war, seit Ende der Behandlung (Tod) des spanischen Priesters, bei welchem sie sich angesteckt hat, in Urlaub. Die Menge der Menschen, mit welchen sie Kontakt hatte, dürfte somit schwer zu überblicken sein, da sie sich nicht im gewohnten familiären Umfeld aufhielt. 

Aus Uganda werden Marburgfälle gemeldet. Die Frage ist, ob es dort nicht sowieso eine gewisse Menge jährlicher Marburgfälle gibt. Nur jetzt greifen das halt die Medien im Zuge von Ebola auf.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland (einem hochentwicklten Land in der ersten Welt, mit wohl erstklassiger medizinischer Versorgung) starben laut diesem Artikel in dieser Grippewelle bis zu 15.000 Menschen, normalerweise 5000 - 8000. Wohlgemerkt die einfache Grippe, nichts besonderes wie Schweine- oder Vogelgrippe.
> 
> Eins der tödlichsten Viren weltweit, sorgt in einem (medizinisch) unterenwicklten Teil der Welt für 3500 Tote, während an der "normalen" Grippe in einem (medinzisch) höchstenwicklten Teil der Welt bis zu 15000 Menchen sterben. Das ist für mich Hysterie.


 
Nein. Das ist keine Hysterie. Das ist das normale Lebensrisiko.
Das gleiche Lebensrisiko wenn du mit dem Auto fährst. Auch dabei sterben pro Jahr mehrere Tausend Menschen.
Wegen Ärtzepfusch sterben ebenfalls mehrere Tausend Menschen pro Jahr.
Wegen Infektionen in Krankenhäusern sterben auch mehrere Tausend Menschen im Jahr.
Das ist einfach das normale Risiko des Lebens. Daran hast du dich gewöhnt und machst dir keine Gedanken.
Warum auch. Als normaler, gesunder Mensch an einer normalen Grippe zu sterben ist sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich. Einen solchen Fall kenne ich auch nicht.

Und in Afrika ist eben Ebola. Auch das ist normales Lebensrisiko. Die Menschen haben sich daran gewöhnt dass der Virus alle paar Jahre mal ausbricht.
Das Problem ist halt dass es dort nicht die Mittel gibt ihn schnell wieder einzugrenzen denn das geht mit Viren die eine so schnelle Inkubationszeit haben eigentlich ganz gut.
Viren die eine sehr lange Inkubationszeit haben sind viel schwerer einzudämmen.


----------



## Robonator (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



> In Deutschland (einem hochentwicklten Land in der ersten Welt, mit wohl erstklassiger medizinischer Versorgung) starben laut diesem Artikel in dieser Grippewelle bis zu 15.000 Menschen, normalerweise 5000 - 8000. Wohlgemerkt die einfache Grippe, nichts besonderes wie Schweine- oder Vogelgrippe.


Bei den Wartezeiten beim Arzt stirbt man ja auch schon an Altersschwäche ehe man behandelt wird 

Btw habt ihr hiervon schon gelesen? 
Tödliches Schwester-Virus: Ebola-ähnliches Marburg-Virus taucht in Uganda auf - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

Solangsam wird mir das nen bissel unheimlich, als würd dort jemand mit Krankheitserregern rumspielen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Der Marburg Virus stammt ja ursprünglich aus Uganda.
Kommt also schon hin.


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2014)

Salzburg hat jetzt auch einen Fall. Ein Mann aus Liberia.


----------



## mmayr (7. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Salzburg hat jetzt auch einen Fall. Ein Mann aus Liberia.



Verzapf doch keinen Schwachsinn.
Ein Flüchtling wurde festgenommen, der Kontakt zu Ebola gehabt haben könnte. 
Nix nachgewiesen, nichts mit "Fall in Salzburg"!


----------



## T-Drive (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Ich versteh nicht warum Einreisende aus eben diesen betroffenen Ländern nicht erstmal ordentlich untersucht werden.

Zu übertrieben, hysterisch und zu teuer - wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja. Nur ein Verdachtsfall. Grad nochmal gelesen. 

Bin trotzdem mal gespannt. Seine Familie ist an Ebola gestorben. Er hat sie bis zum Schluss gepflegt und beerdigt. Danach ist er als Flüchtling nach Salzburg. Nun liegt er dort mit Symptomen auf der Isolierstation. 

Das mit den Flüchtlingen dürfte sowieso ein Problem werden. Fliehen als Notwehr quasi. Was würde ich wohl machen, wenn ich in Afrika wäre und die Befürchtung hätte, mich angesteckt zu haben? Bevor ich irgendwo in Monrovia auf der Straße verrecken würde, würde ich, falls ich die Mittel hätte, versuchen nach Europa zu kommen, wo ich mir bessere Versorgung im Krankheitsfalle versprechen würde. 

Das kann noch heiter werden. Besonderes jetzt, wo in den nördlicheren Ländern Europas die Grippesaison bevorsteht und jeder gleich denkt, er hätte Ebola.


----------



## mmayr (7. Oktober 2014)

Von Symptomen hab ich noch nichts gehört. Seine Familie wäre vor 2 Monaten gestorben. Somit müsste er schon lange Symptome haben bei 2-21 Tagen Inkubationszeit.

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/nachric...bola-salzburg-zeichen-leicht-entwarnung.story


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach die Angst vor Fremden. Kann man wunderbar nutzen, um z.b. die von dir genannten Grenzschließungen zu erklären. Ich denke da gar nicht an afrikanische Staaten, aber es wäre auch für z.b. Italien eine einfache und dankbare Erklärung die Grenzen für Flüchtlinge zu schließen. Man sagt als Sicherheitsmaßnahme gegen Ebola. Wer würde da schon groß widersprechen?
> 
> Populistische Parteien könnten Stimmung gegen Einwanderer machen. Die Angst vor Ebola ließe sich schon nutzen, wenn man es will.



Niemand. Aber die Grenzen sind bereits ziemlich geschlossen und niemand wird zustimmen, Flüchtlinge vorsichtshalber einfach zu erschießen. Einzig die Proteste gegen geschlossene Flüchtlingslager würden zurückgehen - aber gerade in Italien sind die sowieso keine Massenbewegung. Und da kranke Menschen vermehrt Mitleid erregen, kann derartiger Populismus sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen. Für harte Linie gegen Armutsflüchtlinge sind viele, wer vor einer unmittelbaren Gefahr für Leib und Leben flieht, trifft dagegen auf relativ viel Sympathie. Am Ende steht der Populist vor einer Bevölkerung, die von ihrer Regierung mehr Aktivitäten im Kampf gegen Ebola und mehr Unterstützung für Afrika fordert.

Ich erwarte, dass die einschlägigen Parteien bei ihren diversen Dogmen "Kriminalität", "Flucht in die Sozialsysteme", "Islam"(ismus),... bleiben und sich nicht die Finger an einer schnell tötenden Krankheit verbrennen. Ebola ist kein abstraktes Risiko, vor dem man abstrakte Ängste haben kann, die über abstrakte, konstruierte Zusammenhänge instrumentalisiert werden können. Ebola ist -nach wenigen Tagen Inkubation- eine konkrete Gefahr, gegen die man konkrete Gegenmaßnahmen fordert/durchführt. 



> BTW: Es ist doch längst bekannt, dass die Behandlung einer Krankheit mehr Gewinn macht, als die Heilung. Da hättest du einen Grund, warum jemand Intersse an einer Krankheit haben könnte.



Eine schnell tötende Krankheit kann man nicht über Jahre gewinnbringend behandeln 
Für diese Verschwörungstheorie empfehlen sich Krankheiten, die ein latentes Risiko bedeuten (z.B. Herzinfarkt-Indikatoren) oder/und eine spürbare Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität darstellen (z.B. alle Formen chronischer Schmerzen), aber nicht so intensiv sind, dass sie töten oder auch nur die Arbeitsfähigkeit (=Zahlungsfähigkeit und  -bereichtschaft) beeinträchtigen. 



> Außerdem, um meinen Ausgangspost noch mal zu zitieren. Was soll die Hysterie?
> 
> Es ist das gleiche wie bei SARS, BSE, Schweinegrippe, Vogelgrippe und woran wir schon alles hätten sterben müssen. Es wird eine Krankheit medial aufgebauscht bis zum geht nicht mehr, und 6 - 12 Monate später hört man nichts mehr davon (oder ist eine der von mir vorgenannten Krankeheiten noch medial akutell?).



Keine der genannten Krankheiten war in nenneswerten Umfange bei Menschen ausgebrochen, bei keiner war ein klarer Infektionsweg auszumachen, die Berichtersttatung konzentrierte sich auf Möglichkeiten und Theorien. Latente Ängste sind was anderes, als konkrete Bedrohungen - siehe oben.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und in Afrika ist eben Ebola. Auch das ist normales Lebensrisiko. Die Menschen haben sich daran gewöhnt dass der Virus alle paar Jahre mal ausbricht.



Wäre mir neu, dass es "alle paar Jahre" größere Ausbrüche gibt und daran "gewöhnt" hat sich garantiert niemand.




T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum Einreisende aus eben diesen betroffenen Ländern nicht erstmal ordentlich untersucht werden.
> 
> Zu übertrieben, hysterisch und zu teuer - wahrscheinlich.


 
Schnelltests werden mittlerweile durchgeführt (weiß nicht, wie flächendeckend), funktionieren aber afaik nur bei ausgebrochener Krankheit. Gegen Infizierte, die noch in der Inkubationszeit sind, müsste man eine Mehrwöchige Quarantäne für ALLE internationalen Reisenden einführen.
Was das in unserer globalisierten Wirtschaft bedeutet, muss man wohl nicht erklären. "Zu teuer" müsste jendenfalls um einige Superlative erweitert werden.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2014)

Der amerikanische Ebolapatient ist heute morgen, amerikanischer Zeit, verstorben. 

In Amerika wächst die Angst vor Ebola. An den Flughäfen werden jetzt Menschen bei der Einreise aus den entsprechenden Ländern auf  mit Handscannern auf Fieber gescannt. Was soll das bringen? Hätte ich den Verdacht, mit Ebola infiziert zu sein und wollte in ein westliches Land fliehen, weil ich mir dort bessere medizinische Versorgung versprechen würde, würde ich halt vor der Grenzkontrolle Fiebersenker schlucken.


EDIT: 

Die Bildzeitung meldet gerade: _"Bei der Bundeswehr laufen die Vorbereitungen für Ausbildungskurse, die freiwillige Helfer vor ihrem Einsatz in Westafrikas absolvieren sollen. Rund 3000 Soldaten und Zivilisten haben sich freiwillig für solche Hilfseinsätze gemeldet"._

Besser gehts ja für Ebola garnicht. Infektionskandiaten Flatrate hin und dann per Direktexport wieder zurück nach Europa! Wer wählt die Kandiaten für solch einen Hilfseinsatz eigentlich aus? Da bekommt der potentielle Biowaffenterrorist ja quasi nen Freifahrtschein.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Seabound schrieb:


> Besser gehts ja für Ebola garnicht. Infektionskandiaten Flatrate hin und dann per Direktexport wieder zurück nach Europa! Wer wählt die Kandiaten für solch einen Hilfseinsatz eigentlich aus? Da bekommt der potentielle Biowaffenterrorist ja quasi nen Freifahrtschein.


 
 Potentielle Biowaffenterroristen würden mit Sicherheit aber andere Krankheitserreger nehmen. 

 Die Experten des amerikanischen CDC rechnen im worst case mit bis zu 1,4 Mio. infizierten
 Menschen bis zum Ende des ersten Quartals 2015.

 Sollte dieses Szenario Realität werden,
 wird eine ganze Region Westafrikas ins Chaos stürzen.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Potentielle Biowaffenterroristen würden mit Sicherheit aber andere Krankheitserreger nehmen.


 
Nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass es vielleicht doch einen Durchgeknallten gibt, der aus Spaß an der Freude das Zeugs zu uns bringt. Durchaus denkbar. HIV-Infizierte haben auch bewusst Sexualpartner infiziert. Warum sollte das mit Ebola anders sein?

Bin auch mal gespannt. Arbeitskollegin von mir ist seit drei Wochen auf Hilfseinsatz in Afrika. Die macht das immer in ihrem Urlaub. Waisenkinder helfen und so. 

Jedenfalls, wenn die in 2 Wochen zurückkommt, und bekommt nen Schnupfen dreht sicher die ganze Firma durch.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Seabound schrieb:


> HIV-Infizierte haben auch bewusst Sexualpartner infiziert. Warum sollte das mit Ebola anders sein?


 
 HIV-Infizierte beanspruchen ein funktionierendes Gesundheitssystem bedeutend mehr als eine Ebola-Infektion, zumindest langfristig gesehen.
 Ebola mit HIV zu vergleichen, das funktioniert einfach nicht.

 Aufgrund seiner extremen Letalität stoppt sich das Ebola-Virus von selbst,
 die Frage ist nur, wann.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Oktober 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aufgrund seiner extremen Letalität stoppt sich das Ebola-Virus von selbst,
> die Frage ist nur, wann.



Wenn es keine Menschen nicht mehr gibt. 

Ganz ehrlich Dummheit vieler Menschen regt mich auf. Einfach irgendwo in eine Region wo Ebola herrscht fliegen und dann ohne Untersuchungen oder ähnliches wieder nach Europa


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Einfach irgendwo in eine Region wo Ebola herrscht fliegen und dann ohne Untersuchungen oder ähnliches wieder nach Europa


 
So schnell steckst du dich nun auch nicht mit dem Virus an.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Menschen nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich Dummheit vieler Menschen regt mich auf. Einfach irgendwo in eine Region wo Ebola herrscht fliegen und dann ohne Untersuchungen oder ähnliches wieder nach Europa


 


Die Bildzeitung hat heute ja schon quasi Werbung dafür gemacht, sich sein eigenes Ebola-Baby nach hause zu holen. Oder zumindest, um zum Spielen rüber nach Afrika zu fliegen...


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Menschen nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich Dummheit vieler Menschen regt mich auf. Einfach irgendwo in eine Region wo Ebola herrscht fliegen und dann ohne Untersuchungen oder ähnliches wieder nach Europa


 
 Darum geht es gar nicht. 

 Es geht darum den Menschen vor Ort zu helfen. 
 Ohne fremde Hilfe werden sie das Problem nicht lösen können.

 Es ist schon tragisch, wenn hunderte Milliarden Euro da sind,
 um ein völlig aus dem Ruder laufenden Finanzsystem zu retten.

 Während ca. 1 Mrd. reichen würden, das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2014)

In America ist ein zweiter Mensch positiv auf Ebola getestet worden. 

Der Erkrankte arbeitet in dem Krankenhaus in dem das erste Ebola-Opfer Thomas Duncan* behandelt wurde.


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Hier ist Ebola auch ein Thema in den Medien, dass ständig wieder kehrt. Ein bisschen Angst macht das ganze schon, da am Ursprung immer mehr Menschen sich mit Ebola infizieren und infizierte dieses um die ganze Welt tragen lassen durch Infektion anderer. Ich hoffe mal, diek riegen das schnell mal in den Griff.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Nee, so schnell wird sich das nicht eindämmen lassen.


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

den zuschauerzahlen von "the last ship" heizts bestimmt an
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Ship_(Fernsehserie)


----------



## Amon (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Naja, solange Afrika nicht abgeriegelt wird, wird sich die Seuche weltweit verbreiten.


----------



## NuVirus (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



BertB schrieb:


> den zuschauerzahlen von "the last ship" heizts bestimmt an
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Ship_(Fernsehserie)


 
Vielleicht auch wenn der Virus dort über die Luft übertragen werden kann im Gegensatz zu Ebola.


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

ich sag ja nicht, dass es genau das gleiche ist,
aber ein pandemie thriller/serie passt zeitlich schon gut zum echten virus ausbruch in afrika,

the last ship ist eh ziemlicher schrott mit tausend und einer patriotischen gutmenschen pauke,
und klischeebösen ivans und drogenbaronen aus hölle,

ich sehs ganz gern


----------



## NuVirus (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Habs mir auf Sky angeschaut, das du das gesagt hast hab ich nie behauptet nur das es eben was anderes ist also nicht wirklich vergleichbar naja egal 

Mir hat Medical Investigation ganz gut gefallen, schade das es nur 20 Folgen davon gibt.

@Topic Wird wirklich spannnend wie es weitergehen wird, es wird wohl nicht nur unbeabsichtigt zur Einschleppung nach Europa oder USA kommen sondern auch bewusst wenn z.B. jemand weiß dass er ausversehen mit jemanden der mit Ebola infiziert ist und die Möglichkeit hat sich dann in den USA falls es ausbricht behandeln zu lassen.


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

leute mit geld, die den verdacht haben, angesteckt zu sein, werden nach europa strömen, wenn man sie lässt,

darum ist nigeria für uns ein besonders heißes pflaster für ebola fälle,

dort gibt es eine relativ breite schicht von leuten mit genug geld für ein flugticket


----------



## NuVirus (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Da freu ich mich schon drauf ab nächsten Monat fast neben den Nürnberger Flughafen zu arbeiten 

Wobei es da wohl die Chance angesteckt zu werden auch nicht höher ist als sonst wo ist ja ned direkt am Flughafen


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

die rache der Natur nenne ich es mal,
denn Ebola kommt aus dem Regenwald.

aber alle jahre wieder, Schweine grippe, vogelgrippe und jetzt ist es eben Ebola
nächstes oder übernächstes jahr wird's wohl die bärengrippe oder pinguingrippe sein


----------



## NuVirus (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Fakt ist aber das Ebola gefährlicher ist als die anderen von dir genannten da es sich von Mensch zu Mensch übertragen kann.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Hier wird doch sogar mit der gewöhnlichen Grippe argumentiert, aber ausser acht gelassen dass diese hauptsächlich "schwache" umbringt, während Ebola da keinen Unterschied macht.. also was willst du da mit Logik? ;p


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Der deutsche Außenminister Frank-Walter Steinmeier gestand gegenüber der "Frankfurter Allgemeinen Sonntagszeitung" Versäumnisse ein. "Wir alle haben Ebola unterschätzt", sagt Steinmeier. "Heute wissen man, dass mit jedem Tag ohne konsequentes Handeln die Gefahr steige, den Kampf gegen Ebola zu verlieren".

Was bedeutet, "den Kampf gegen Ebola zu verlieren"? Ebola wird wie der Schnitter mit seiner Sense über uns alle kommen oder wie? Quasi wie der Schwarze Tod im Mittelalter? 

Ich empfehle als Bettlektüre "The Stand" von Stephen King.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Das typische Gelabere eines Ministers. Kann man getrost in ein Plastiktüte packen und recyclen.


----------



## Amon (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

So lange der deutsche Luftraum für Flugzeuge aus Afrika nicht gesperrt wird, wird unsere Regierung weiter versagen. Man hätte Afrika längst abriegeln müssen, die Seuche ist schon lange hier! Drei Wochen Inkubationszeit reichen um tausende Leute anzustecken, aber unsere "Gesundheits Experten" labern ja was davon dass wir FÜNF Seuchenzentren mit EINIGEN DUTZEND Betten haben. Deutschland ist ja vorbereitet...NICHT!


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Oktober 2014)

Ausbrüche von Ebola gabs in Afrika schon öfter, und zwar ohne für die Welt eine Bedrohung zu sein.

Ebolafieber

Dass sich die Ausbrüche 2014 so sehr häufen und ausbreiten würden, hätte keiner gedacht, weil es eine Epidemie dieser Größenordnung in der Vergangenheit nicht gab. Ebola wurde ganz offensichtlich unterschätzt. Aber die andere Aussage von Steinmeier ist irgendwie völlig daneben. K.A. was der damit meint. Ohne konsequentes Handeln verliert man den Kampf gegen jede tödliche Krankheit.

Amon 

Während der Inkubationszeit ist Ebola nicht ansteckend!


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Hier wird doch sogar mit der gewöhnlichen Grippe argumentiert, aber ausser acht gelassen dass diese hauptsächlich "schwache" umbringt, während Ebola da keinen Unterschied macht.. also was willst du da mit Logik? ;p


 die bienen können auch einen noch so starken umlegen, wenn er alergisch ist 

und ebola ist nicht die pest, 
wer weis wieviele die schon insich haben und normal weiter leben?, 
kann das jemand auf der welt ausschließen, nein kann keiner


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> und ebola ist nicht die pest, wer weis wieviele die schon insich haben?, kann das jemand auf dern welt auch nur zu 75% sagen?, nein kann keiner


 
Ebola ist nicht HIV.
Ebola bricht schnell aus und tötet dann oder eben nicht.
HIV ist viel heimtückischer.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

und wo liegt jetzt hier das problem, 
es KANN manche töten, oder auch nicht.

der zug kann entgleisen, muss aber nicht sein.
die brücke kann beim überqueren einstürzen, muss aber nicht sein.


vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht

anderst bei der pest die hat ja jeden erkrankten umgebracht,
wenn nicht selbst dann die folgewirkung

achso, dieses ebola muss erst mal die grenze der 10 mill marke knacken,
dann hat diese erst das niveau der tödlichen verkersunfälle weltweit erreicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bisher 3500 Tote.


 
ja das ist mal viel, alleine in FR sterben 4-14 000/jahr an der normalen grippe
aber was sind bitte 3500 auf 7mrd menschen?, das ist noch lange keine epidemi geschweige ausser kontrolle


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Wie viele Menschen sterben denn so an Bienenstichen? 

Die Zahl der Ebola-Immunen ist tatsächlich unbekannt, man kann aber davon ausgehen dass es nicht viele sind. Ohne Infektion keine Immunität und so eine Infektion bemerkt man in der Regel und überlebt sie nicht. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 

Verkehrsunfälle sind übrigens im Gegensatz zu Ebola nicht ansteckend, falls du das noch nicht wusstest..


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

seltsam wie du hier drauf ausweichst und weiter versuchst anders denkenden stuss aufzuschwatzen.
und 3500 tote(ebola) sind weltweit von 7mrd nur: 0.00005%
aids tote weltweit: 0.04%


und in FR sterben im jahr 4 000 - 14000 an der normalen grippe, das sind 0.0063%-0.022% von frankreich


ich komme auf deinen beitrag aber im nov. 2015 zurück, spätestens dann gibts in eusa die pinguin oder bären grippe


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Wo weiche ich aus? 

Nochmal: sind Unfälle ansteckend? 

Ebola ist noch keine Pandemie, NOCH nicht. Das will man verhindern, darum geht's ja. 

Ließ lieber mal ein paar seriöse Nachrichten als nur Statistiken zur Mortalität von Grippe und Unfällen, andere Argumente hast du ja nicht..


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

lass doch diese unfälle ansteckend? normal vergleichen kannste nicht.

dann nimm doch die aids toten, herr doktor oberschlau
oder ist aids auch nichtmehr ansteckend?

sicher ich lese doch so gerne faz, zeit, bild usw.
hab ja nichts besseres zu tun und politik hörige zeitungen zu lesen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> und wo liegt jetzt hier das problem,
> es KANN manche töten, oder auch nicht.
> 
> der zug kann entgleisen, muss aber nicht sein.
> die brücke kann beim überqueren einstürzen, muss aber nicht sein.



man kann sinnvoll diskutieren, muss man aber nicht… 



> anderst bei der pest die hat ja jeden erkrankten umgebracht,
> wenn nicht selbst dann die folgewirkung



Die mittelalterlichen Pestausbrüche in Europa haben 10-50%, meist <30% der Bevölkerung getötet, unter den damaligen Bedingugnen würde ich auf eine Ansteckungsmöglichkeit für >90% der Bevölkerung tippen. D.h. ~2 von 3 Leuten, die mit dem Erreger in Kontakt kamen, haben überlebt. Bei Ebola sind die Ansteckungsmöglichkeiten schwieriger einzuschätzen, aber da der primäre Ansteckungsweg über Mensch-Mensch-Kontakte läuft und man in der Nähe der betroffenen Gebiete (die auch nicht so ganz 7 Mrd. Menschen beinhalten ) verdammt vorsichtig geworden ist, ist die Zahl der Gefährdeten um Welten kleiner. Die Zahl der Toten ist dagegen durchaus ansehnlich und man sollte darüber hinaus auch die sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und politischen Auswirkungen nicht vergessen. Mehrere afrikanische Staaten und Zivilgesellschaften bewegen sich auf Kollaps zu.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Du kannst nicht mit Unfällen gegen eine Krankheit argumentieren, Unfälle steigen nicht "einfach so" sprunghaft an.

Klar ist AIDS ansteckend, aber man braucht keine Schutzausrüstung um nem AIDSkranken die Hand zu geben. 

Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen dass es nicht primär darum geht wie viele jetzt krank sind, sondern darum wie viele erkranken könnten wenn man jetzt nicht entsprechend handelt. 

Auch viele der "erfundenen" Epidemien der letzten Jahre sind nur so glimpflich verlaufen weil vieles richtig gemacht wurde, wenn die Entscheidungsträger für sowas solche "ach, nicht so schlimm, kümmern wir uns um was anderes"-Leute wie du wären, hätten wir ganz massive Probleme gehabt.. und diese Leute keinen Job mehr.


----------



## informatrixx (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

dass es außer Kontrolle ist, glaube ich nicht.
In der Natur ist gegen alles ein Kraut gewachsen,
man muss es nur finden, das stimmt auch irgendwie.

Australische Aborigines nutzen z.B. seit Jahrhunderten Teebaumöl gegen Bakterien und Viren.
Ich finde derzeit keine Studien, wie z.B. Teebaumöl gegen Ebola wirkt.

Das finde ich als einen Fehler der Wissenschaft.


----------



## Affliction (19. Oktober 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> dass es außer Kontrolle ist, glaube ich nicht. In der Natur ist gegen alles ein Kraut gewachsen. .


  richtig, auch gegen Menschen. 
Was ist denn wenn Terroristen auf die Idee kommen sich mit dem Virus anzustecken und es auf den Knotenpunkten der Welt zu "verteilen"? Denkbar ist das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht mit Unfällen gegen eine Krankheit argumentieren, Unfälle steigen nicht "einfach so" sprunghaft an.


Sofern der Unfall durch einen Selbstmörder ausgelöst wurde und darüber berichtet wird, tritt der Werther Effekt auf. Durch die Nachmacher, die dann die gleiche Art benutzen steigt die Anzahl davon.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Ein Selbstmord ist also ein Unfall. Interessante Sichtweise, solltest du mal mit jemandem (nicht mir) erörtern.


----------



## informatrixx (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Ein Suizid ist kein Unfall,
sondern ein Endzustand , wo zuvor einiges passiert sein muss:

Ursache und Wirkung.

Der Unterschied liegt darin:
ein Unfall ist ein unvorhersehbares Ereignis,

für einen Suizid gibt es Ursachen / Beweggründe,
die die Gesellschaft meist nicht sieht,
weil betroffene das meistens nicht aussprechen,
finde ich sehr traurig :'(


----------



## turbosnake (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ein Selbstmord ist also ein Unfall. Interessante Sichtweise, solltest du mal mit jemandem (nicht mir) erörtern.


 Nein, aber in dem Beispiel  verursacht der Zug durch den Selbstmörder einen Unfall.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2014)

Laut Spiegel können in Deutschland maximal 10 Ebola-Patienten gleichzeitig behandelt werden. Zwar gibt es ca. 50 Betten auf den Quarantänestationen, da aber der Betreungsaufwand so hoch ist, würde nicht mehr gehen. 

Bei nem richtigen Outbreak ist das ein Witz. Es wird dann soweit kommen, dass die Kranken in Turnhalle eingesperrt werden und jeder der rauskommt, wird von der Armee erschossen. 

Das wird wie in so nem abartigen Zombiefilm.


----------



## Affliction (19. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Laut Spiegel können in Deutschland maximal 10 Ebola-Patienten gleichzeitig behandelt werden. Zwar gibt es ca. 50 Betten auf den Quarantänestationen, da aber der Betreungsaufwand so hoch ist, würde nicht mehr gehen.  Bei nem richtigen Outbreak ist das ein Witz. Es wird dann soweit kommen, dass die Kranken in Turnhalle eingesperrt werden und jeder der rauskommt, wird von der Armee erschossen.  Das wird wie in so nem abartigen Zombiefilm.


So ein ähnliches Szenario stell ich mir auch vor. 
Wenn ich mir die bisherigen erbitteten Zahlungen nach afrika anschaue, erweckt das den Eindruck dass die die geschichte nicht ernst genug nehmen. Ich denke das ist ein Fehler.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



4303 schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn Terroristen auf die Idee kommen sich mit dem Virus anzustecken und es auf den Knotenpunkten der Welt zu "verteilen"? Denkbar ist das auf jeden Fall.


 
Der Virus ist viel zu schnell. Bevor irgendwelche Terroristen vorwärts kommen sind sie schon tot.
Man müsste den Virus erst mal gentechnisch verändern aber ich bezweifel dass irgendein Terrorist die Mittel dazu hat.


----------



## Affliction (19. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Virus ist viel zu schnell. Bevor irgendwelche Terroristen vorwärts kommen sind sie schon tot. Man müsste den Virus erst mal gentechnisch verändern aber ich bezweifel dass irgendein Terrorist die Mittel dazu hat.



Da gibt es mehr als genug zeit. 
Ich bin zwar kein Arzt oder ähnliches aber wenn ich mich im hotel am hauptbahnhof berlin ein zimmer nehme und mich vorher angesteckt habe, dann brauch ich nur noch auf den ausbruch waren und gehe unter die leute. Bis ich dann drauf gehe hab ich tausende angesteckt.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Ich glaube du stellst dir das alles zu einfach vor.


----------



## Affliction (19. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube du stellst dir das alles zu einfach vor.


Na hoffentlich!


----------



## BertB (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

ein einzelner steckt nicht so einfach tausende an,
sonst hätten die in afrika jetzt ganz andere opferzahlen,

die leute da hocken auch viel enger auf einander als unsereins, bei viel niedrigeren hygienischen standards
-> ansteckungsgefahr viel höher als hier


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



BertB schrieb:


> die leute da hocken auch viel enger auf einander als unsereins, bei viel niedrigeren hygienischen standards
> -> ansteckungsgefahr viel höher als hier



 Dazu kommt noch, dass nicht zweifelsfrei die Krankheit identifiziert

 werden kann, da die benötigten Diagnosetechnik nicht oder nur sehr selten vorhanden ist.


----------



## BertB (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

genau,
fiebrige leute mit malaria oder sonstigen tropenfiebern gibts da haufenweise,
kann man auch nicht alle isolieren,
der nächste hat dann doch ebola -> bäm

hier sind starke fieber dann doch eher auffällig


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



BertB schrieb:


> hier sind starke fieber dann doch eher auffällig


 
 Nicht unbedingt.
 Das tritt auch bei anderen Krankheiten, wie Du sie bereits erwähntest, auf.

 Das Problem ist nur, wenn die eindeutigen Anzeichen der Krankheit auftreten,
 hat der Erkrankte meistens schon andere Menschen angesteckt.


----------



## Captn (19. Oktober 2014)

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe, ist die Tatsache, dass man sich Patienten nach Europa holt und teilweise auch in die USA (die sind doch die ersten, die bei sowas die Grenzen dicht machen).
Damit fördert man doch nur unnötig die Verbreitung.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Was ich einfach nicht verstehe, ist die Tatsache, dass man sich Patienten nach Europa holt und teilweise auch in die USA (die sind doch die ersten, die bei sowas die Grenzen dicht machen).
> Damit fördert man doch nur unnötig die Verbreitung.


 
Vielleicht ist das gewollt. Die Verbreitung von Ebola um die Überbevölkerung einzudämmen.


----------



## Captn (19. Oktober 2014)

Erinnert mich an das Buch Inferno von Dan Brown und der Gedanke gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an das Buch Inferno von Dan Brown und der Gedanke gefällt mir gar nicht.


 
Ich kann da nur "The Stand - Das letzte Gefecht" von Stephen King empfehlen. Amerika wird von einem Supervirus entvölkert. Echt ein geiles Buch.


----------



## BertB (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

diese geopolitischen threads tummeln sich wirklich mit abstrusestem blödsinn

überall obskure mächte am werk...


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



BertB schrieb:


> diese geopolitischen threads tummeln sich wirklich mit abstrusestem blödsinn
> 
> überall obskure mächte am werk...


 
 Ja irgendwie ist hier ein Nest von diesen Verschwörungstheoretikern.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Was ich einfach nicht verstehe, ist die Tatsache, dass man sich Patienten nach Europa holt und teilweise auch in die USA (die sind doch die ersten, die bei sowas die Grenzen dicht machen).
> Damit fördert man doch nur unnötig die Verbreitung.


 Nicht unbedingt, da Ebola, zumindest laut der aktuellen Forschung, nur bei direktem Kontakt übertragen werden kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja irgendwie ist hier ein Nest von diesen Verschwörungstheoretikern.



Ist ja auch eigentlich ein Nerd-Forum hier. Vielleicht ist das eine Erklärung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eigentlich ein Nerd-Forum hier. Vielleicht ist das eine Erklärung.



Dafür, dass das hier ein Nerd-Forum sein soll, wundert es mich, dass noch niemand die Ebola-Zombies angesprochen hat


----------



## mmayr (19. Oktober 2014)

Für einige hier scheint echt nur die VCore ihrer CPU ein ernstes Problem darzustellen. Alles andere wird verharmlost.
Aber, keine Angst, ihr Nerds: um sich anzustecken, braucht's Körperkontakt zu anderen Menschen. Soziale Kontakte scheints bei manchen nicht zu geben.

Die Sorgen anderer runterzureden, ist unverschämt hoch 3. 
Panikmache muss aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Dafür, dass das hier ein Nerd-Forum sein soll, wundert es mich, dass noch niemand die Ebola-Zombies angesprochen hat



Hab ich doch! 




Seabound schrieb:


> Laut Spiegel können in Deutschland maximal 10 Ebola-Patienten gleichzeitig behandelt werden. Zwar gibt es ca. 50 Betten auf den Quarantänestationen, da aber der Betreungsaufwand so hoch ist, würde nicht mehr gehen.
> 
> Bei nem richtigen Outbreak ist das ein Witz. Es wird dann soweit kommen, dass die Kranken in Turnhalle eingesperrt werden und jeder der rauskommt, wird von der Armee erschossen.
> 
> Das wird wie in so nem abartigen Zombiefilm.


----------



## Captn (19. Oktober 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Aber, keine Angst, ihr Nerds: um sich anzustecken, braucht's Körperkontakt zu anderen Menschen. Soziale Kontakte scheints bei manchen nicht zu geben.



Naja, dann kann ich mich ja beruhigt zurücklehnen .

Mal Spaß beiseite, dass Ebola in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich intelligent ist, ist mir bewusst, aber der eine Patient in Leipzig, wenn ich mich nicht irre, soll ja wohl aufgrund seines Glaubens nicht eingeäschert werden dürfen. Und sowas ist schon wieder totaler Bockmist. In anderen Ländern geriet der Mist nämlich ins Grundwasser, sofern man die Toten an gewissen Stellen vergrub.
Also eine gut durchdachte Sache   .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eigentlich ein Nerd-Forum hier. Vielleicht ist das eine Erklärung.



Eigentlich ist die einzige Gemeinsamkeit der diversen "Nerd"-Bedeutungen, dass sich irgend jemand auf ein winziges Themenspektrum konzentriert und darüber so ziemlich alles weiß.
Jemand, der zu allem möglichen Scheiß, von dem er rein gar nichts versteht, die abstrusesten Theorien in die Welt wirft, verhält sich alles andere als nerdig. 




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Mal Spaß beiseite, dass Ebola in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich intelligent ist, ist mir bewusst, aber der eine Patient in Leipzig, wenn ich mich nicht irre, soll ja wohl aufgrund seines Glaubens nicht eingeäschert werden dürfen. Und sowas ist schon wieder totaler Bockmist. In anderen Ländern geriet der Mist nämlich ins Grundwasser, sofern man die Toten an gewissen Stellen vergrub.
> Also eine gut durchdachte Sache   .


 
Der Virus muss direkt übertragen werden, ist offensichtlich kaum bis gar nicht in der Lage, auch nur ein paar Dutzend Minuten an der freien Luft zu überleben. Solange im Boden keine potentiellen Wirte mit dem Leichnam in Kontakt kommen (und der mittelsächsisch subterranische Flughund wartet noch auf seine Entdeckung), sehe ich keine großen Risiken.


----------



## zeus0r (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...sursachen/Tabellen/SterbefaelleInsgesamt.html
> 
> Was soll die Hysterie wegen Ebola?
> 
> ...


 
mehr gibt's zu diesem thema wirklich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Captn (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

@Kaaruzo

Zum Arzt renn ich trotzdem nicht, solange ich noch nicht beim Bund bin. Ich Tu mir doch nicht freiwillig die Wartezeiten an .


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



mmayr schrieb:


> Für einige hier scheint echt nur die VCore ihrer CPU ein ernstes Problem darzustellen. Alles andere wird verharmlost.
> Aber, keine Angst, ihr Nerds: um sich anzustecken, braucht's Körperkontakt zu anderen Menschen. Soziale Kontakte scheints bei manchen nicht zu geben.


 
was ist Körperkontakt?, ich spür abends nur ne heißes Plastik auf meiner haut 


naja gibt schlimmeres, Ebola gibt's hier in der provinz sowieso nicht, hier stirbt jede Krankheit an langeweile aus
Lienz


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Das wohnst Du an so einem wunderschönen fleckchen Erde und sprichst so abwertend darüber... Zieh doch mal für einige Tage ins Ruhrgebiet ( ja, auch da gibt es schöne Ecken !), Herne, Wann-Eickel,etc... Am besten eine Wohnung mit direktem Blick auf die BAB, dann weißt Du die Provinz schnell wieder zu schätzen....


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

ist ja auch schön, nur eben ne Provinz


----------



## BertB (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

anno 45 war da richtig was los, wenn man die sogenannten lienzer kosaken frägt,
sehr malerisch war das aber nicht,

steht auch in dem wiki artikel

james bond golden eye basiert von der story her auf den ereignissen,
der bösewicht ist ein abkömmling, hasst daher england


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

such einfach mal james bond osttirol, 
so beigeistert sind die einheimischen nicht

als wie es gerne in der zeitung unter den tisch gekehrt wird.


----------



## BertB (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

ich sag ja, dass das nicht schön war

edit: ok, neuer bond soll da spielen


----------



## mmayr (23. Oktober 2014)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> such einfach mal james bond osttirol, so beigeistert sind die einheimischen nicht  als wie es gerne in der zeitung unter den tisch gekehrt wird.



Ich bin auch aus Lienz.


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2014)

Outbreak in NewYork!
Outbreak in Mali!


----------



## mmayr (24. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Outbreak in NewYork! Outbreak in Mali!


Übertreib nicht so!
Sind wieder " Importierte" aus den Krisengebieten.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

*Prag – Unbekannte Erpresser haben der tschechischen Regierung mit der Verbreitung des Ebola-Virus gedroht.
Falls der Staat nicht zahle, werde in der Bevölkerung Panik hervorgerufen, heißt es in einem Drohbrief. Nach Angaben der Agentur CTK fordern die Erpresser eine Million Euro. Ermittler der Sondereinheit für den Kampf gegen die organisierte Kriminalität arbeiteten intensiv an dem Fall. Die Erpresser benutzten allerdings „sehr raffinierte Kommunikationsmethoden”, erklärte deren Leiter*


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*



Seabound schrieb:


> *Prag – Unbekannte Erpresser haben der tschechischen Regierung mit der Verbreitung des Ebola-Virus gedroht.
> Falls der Staat nicht zahle, werde in der Bevölkerung Panik hervorgerufen, heißt es in einem Drohbrief. Nach Angaben der Agentur CTK fordern die Erpresser eine Million Euro. Ermittler der Sondereinheit für den Kampf gegen die organisierte Kriminalität arbeiteten intensiv an dem Fall. Die Erpresser benutzten allerdings „sehr raffinierte Kommunikationsmethoden”, erklärte deren Leiter*


 
Was sind denn das für Dilettanten. 

 Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man es lieber sein lassen.


----------



## Tiz92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ebola außer Kontrolle?*

Ach das wird doch alles überbewertet für die westliche Welt. In Afrika ist es klar schlimm


----------

